# NOT MY TANK but holy crapp



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So so so cheap to put together 
so so so beautiful...


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Cheap yes... beautiful yes.. but sososo.. maybe not for me. but still.. cheap and beautiful..


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow .... I wonder when the tank bottom is going to crack ....

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow .... I wonder when the tank bottom is going to crack ....


What planet do you live on dude? There's very little total volume of rock in there- and there's what, four inches of sand under it? That's pretty perfect weight distribution. There wouldn't be enough weight concentration in any one spot for the aquarium to crack- and even if there were, there just isn't enough rock there to do it, even without the sand.

If that were the case, why doesn't every single reef tank in the world collapse?









ITS GONNA BLOOOOWWW!!!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

> ... There's very little total volume of rock in there- and there's what, four inches of sand under it? That's pretty perfect weight distribution. There wouldn't be enough weight concentration in any one spot for the aquarium to crack- and even if there were, there just isn't enough rock there to do it, even without the sand.


Well, now, that depends on how the tank was made doesn't it?
If it's supported by the bottom trim, then I'd say it's in some pretty shakey ground.
And that center rock ... it's more like a boulder to me. Have you even tried to move some thing like that? I have. About the best I could do was roll in around in the ground.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, now, that depends on how the tank was made doesn't it?
> If it's supported by the bottom trim, then I'd say it's in some pretty shakey ground.
> And that center rock ... it's more like a boulder to me. Have you even tried to move some thing like that? I have. About the best I could do was roll in around in the ground.


Wow...

The ignorance actually burns on my skin a little bit...

Obviously, if you roll an irregular massive object on glass, that's bad.
I don't know about you but I could lift that thing no problem. If you can't lift that (that rock is maybe 40lbs at the obscene maximum) ~ its a 30gal tank... you shouldn't have an aquarium. Water is heavy.

ITS ON SAAAAAND. SAAAAAAAAAAAAAND. The weight is so evenly displaced by the sand that its totally not a problem. Look how thick the glass is.- then look at the marine tank underneath with its thin little glass and how much liverock is in there...

Like come on dude there's absolutely no problem there. If the rocks were right on the glass, maybe.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Are....you guys fightin over rocks?.....O_O


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, now, that depends on how the tank was made doesn't it?
> If it's supported by the bottom trim, then I'd say it's in some pretty shakey ground.
> And that center rock ... it's more like a boulder to me. Have you even tried to move some thing like that? I have. About the best I could do was roll in around in the ground.


I think your right. It looks like that part of the tank has a hightened landscape, I bet he/she has some kind of support system under there. The biggest worry for me is how that bolder is so tall and vertical, I would be scared if it tiped over. It looks like the person has it held up with some pretty big rocks though.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Chill dewds... cut the name calling, yes even indirect ones before i do something. Just enjoy the fish...enjoy the tank. Opinions will always differ.. you have to allow for that.. but we can enjoy a tank and at least the inhabitants together..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Are....you guys fightin over rocks?.....O_O


Men have been known to argue about more trivial things than even rocks 

Hey you don't have any delicious baby guppies do you?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Are....you guys fightin over rocks?.....O_O


My dear, it's not about the rocks, it's about the ego (I bet the explains everything doesn't it?)

Now back to the rock ...
I am pretty sure there's an egg creat under all that sand and rocks. But still, there's only so much a piece of glass can take.
Have you ever heard about the story in the Royal bank tower down town? Anyway, it goes like this:
An employee was giving a tour of the tower and they come up against a window. Now these weren't just ordinary window, but rather the entire wall is made of thick glass. A curious touree have to ask one of those stupid question: "aren't you afraid of falling out?". So the tour guild decided to demostrate how tough is the window by bumping into it. Well guest what? He fell through ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL... guys.. ^^

Always got guppie fry pablos  If you wanna wait i can see if i can get a good number of newly born sized ones for yas..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> LOL... guys.. ^^
> 
> Always got guppie fry pablos  If you wanna wait i can see if i can get a good number of newly born sized ones for yas..


the more the better my angels will be all to happy to eat them  thanks


----------

